# SIMBA MASS DIET FOR 80 KG TO 110KG- SIMPLE



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

HELLOS..

this is the basic diet we had from 80kg to 110kg..

remember we had no supplyments as they were very very expensive in my country... soo only the very rich can afford it..

to give an example protein powder costs almost 1/3 of my salary..

soo no way can we affort them..but anyways..below is basic diet..

morning- 6 pieces bread (white or brown ) we didnt hav a choice

6 boiled eggs

1 mug of uji ( made from maize like grits )

mid morning- 4 bananas and 1 litre milk

lunch - chicken curry with rice(or anything similar)

mid afternoon- more fruit and milk 1 ltre

dinner- fish with rice or goat/ beef meat curry

(or anything similar )

before bed- 6 boiled eggs and some fruit ....

a handful of almonds or peanuts

thats it guys..

drank cold water about 3 ltres a day cause of humid heat..

i read soo many suppyments and nitrox etc...my head spins...lol

how do you choose ???

i've only added a dorian yates protein powder to my shakes now nothing else...

i feel ppl are eating too much protein but not enough calories and fats

which matters alot..

look in prison ppl develop good body yet the protein they eat is very less..they only have more carbs and rest... they grow..

personally i think its the supplyment companies who push all this info out to the poor body makers and make them buy soo many use less things..

if reg park can bench 500lb without creatine ? why you need it..

sergio oliva ( my hero) didnt use growth insulin and god know wot not ..yet he had perfect body with no fat belly like this champion jay cutler..

its the basics that work- training and diet..

if you not putting on size - simply eat more...

if you gettin fat - eat less...

simple.

MAY ALLAH BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Simba,i agree,there is alot of empathis placed on protein often to the detriment of the other macro's.You make valid points.

Post some pictures of this physique you have created on the above diet.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Some valid points there mate, where ar eyou from? 1/3 of your wages for some protein!!! man thats alot of pennies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

i agree 100% simba. i went from under 70kg to jst under 100kg in about 2-3 years and most of the time id say 80-90% of the time didnt take a single supplement except a multivitamin.

my diet is

morning:toast and banana

mid morning:tuna and pasta

lunch: chicken and rice

bit later: tuna and pasta

evening: chicken/turkey and rice

and thast about it

i eat no dairy products due to IBS and UC


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

y start on all the sulements if u have got great gains without them?


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

bodybuilding is very basic in many parts of the world.. i cant remember what magazine it was .. it had a few pictures of bodybuilders in iraq.. big and well developed.. i think the gym is called arnolds gym..

but it can be done...

i've only started taking protien powder now..as it is easier to take then eat soo many eggs.. plus i'm learning new training ways on machines , etc..

my new 5 day a week training is good but i've never trained more than 2 days a week in a row soo it is hard for my body to adjust.. but i hear most top guys trainjuss 1 part a day.. i'm also learning...lol

god bless.


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

dom1986 its great to see the body grow like that..im sure u're happy with results...

maybe you can add some eggs and fruit with nuts.. its good for joints.

god bless


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

you seem like a really nice guy i hope you do well and it looks like you are at the moment


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

matokane brother , im also here to learn from you all.. it never ends everyday god puts something new to the mind...

god bless you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

lol me and eggs or nuts dont get on at all. everytime ive tried either i just feel sick..

its taken me a while to work out a diet which works for me and doesnt make me feel ill (i used to find eating very difficult due to IBS and UC).. however since eating relatively simple like this it has worked out for me.

simba i know what your talking about, few of my friends down gym are middle eastern and are very strong and big all natural, same with polish and russian


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

i had put up my training routine in the training article section.. and it has dissappeared ??

wots goin on ?? i'll hav to do it again tomorrow... lol

hav to sleep now got back trainin tmrrw at 8.30 am...

ALLAH BLESS YOU ALL.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

simba said:


> its the basics that work- training and diet..
> 
> if you not putting on size - simply eat more...
> 
> ...


Totally agree.

Powerlifters and strongmen (of old and present) dont fart about with their diets like a bodybuilder does. Yet many have more muscle than a typical BB.

So they have a little extra fat on them!!! Diet down for 3 months and there thickness would blow most BB' ers out the water!!

I simple dont buy that nutrition is a "science" like some claim, just eat sensibly!! Use your nugget, everything in moderation!!

I eat (within reason) whatever i feel like!!! White bread, potaoes, full fat milk, cheese, and all sorts of things that would make some people's go 

If your a big fella you cant eat clean all day long and get in enough calories to grow. Or if you can its a bloody chore!! When food becomes a chore thats no fun at all.

I too dont use any supplements, no whey, no creatine, nothing. I save the money and buy some steak instead. Give me whole food anyday!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

If you have the time to eat food allday and everyday then the gains will be a lot better than adding in the supps that some of us have to, when im off I totally avoid shakes a lot of the time and eat solid meals, even if its only 4 times per day instaed of the "golden 6" its still better IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

i would consider using whey again but it only affects my appetite negatively. for now ill just eat and eat. the only supplement ill use is creatine every now and again.

of course on top of what i eat in a day i eat chocolate and crisps etc, i find nothing wrong with this at all. the prison analogy is good, one of my best friends who went in for a few years exploded in size. now he just imitates what he did in prison around his lifestyle and work now, which is food, lifting and plenty of rest/sleep.


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

the body is the best judge.. it will let you know when u need to eat more.. ur naturally want to eat more... some days u feel bloated.. that day cut down..and let the body adjust..

i believe it is important to eat many different foods.. all benefit the body...

ur diet is like training the body..sometimes you need to shock it with a different diet than u get a growth spur.. if u eat same food all the time , ur body adjusts... and doesnt grow...

god bless


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Was your 30kg gain natural Simba or was it aided with anabolics?


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

it was natural.. i went to 110kg , then did my diet for show and competed at 102kg..

chemical use is something i've only come to understand once i moved to u.k...

it took many years to gain.. but i was very consistant.. i dont take any other drugs , dont drink every week..(only when there is a celebration) and smoked some joints once in a while wit my galfriend back in the days..

god bless


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

i have a pic from my first contest posesing at 102kg.. with moses..will put it up..

god bless


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Simba

Totally agree, listen to your body....

I like your attitude to trainig and diet, seems very sound..

Sergio Oliver, now theres a blast from the past, awesome arms if I remember with full long muscle bellies, a genetic freak!! however, I think he did have access to some supplements if you know what I mean, probablly twice your salary ...lol


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

my grand dad was trained by reg park.. who sometimes would stop by before goin home to south africa... he was a good man , while most blacks/asians were not allowed near gyms or the superstars.. reg would task to them explain how to eat and train... also we had british soldiers who were stationed in nyeri in kenya..locally known as "jonnys" they trained and would help the locals train.. there was alot of racism..but there were also many good men among them..

i remember when i once met my grandad 'brother after winning my class contest... he asked me how i trained... and i said " mon -wed - fri...each part only once a week , etc"

he went red in the face and said i'm all wrong- told me reg park had told them to train the whole body on mon-wed - fri and do bench presses 3 x week.... told me to change my training... i jus laughed and agreed with the old man...

but as a kid i saw my grand dad and his friends train sometimes... they did barbell pullovers on bench with 3 x 20kg plates on each side... then after training.. cook chickens and drink whiskey...lol

sergio oliva..was a god to them...although they respected reg park for his attitude towards the coloured people...

i remember them soo many times argueing that even if serge nubret was better than arnold at the 1975 mr "o" ...surely would they let a black man win in south africa in those racist times ??? lol

but thats another story...

i hav soo many stories about the past champions when they visited africa , etc...

god bless you all


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

I have only met 2 guys who are champions...

1/ Dorian Yates, fantastic competitor, maximum respect to him...

2/ Victor Richards, Wow, that guy has some huge muscle density, after an impressive amateur carear he never competed at a professional level??, Don't know why not?

I remember at the time Lee Haney said thank god he didn't.......


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

yes i met dorian..with my woman at a pasta eatin place in b'ham... he saw me and from my table.. i said hi.. he then walked over to talk... a true gentleman.. he was not small..

he was wearing jacked and his latts were just hanging... amazing.. he had a cuople of weird looking guys hanging with him.. like a small gang...lol

vic richards..was big in africa.. we heard about him when he won the mr nigeria..contest..

but did'nt have the guts to stand onstage with ronnie , etc..always blamed the judging or had some other excuses.. god bless him..

i this country ... zack khan should be champion... he needs a mentor like dorian..

he would be able to kick ass in america..

god bless


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

when i was in a certan place for 6 years in australia.we werent aloud protien and guys are masive just on food no aas exept a few but most just on food.


----------

